# 70D release date question



## fvaron (Jul 21, 2013)

Well I am on a pre-order list for the 70D but seem to be getting conflicting dates as to when it is available. Most folks seem to think it will be available late August BUT the CANON USA website is now saying September 23rd. Word to Canon: drag the release date out and I start thinking...wait for the 7D MkII?? Any thoughts for this impatient enthusiast??


----------



## RGF (Jul 24, 2013)

Wait an extra month or a camera that you can own versus perhaps 6 months for an unknown future product. Unless you really want the features you expect on the future 7DM2, I would buy now.


----------



## viggen61 (Jul 24, 2013)

Canon's press info has always stated "September" for availability of the 70D. No specific date was mentioned then, and I can't find any other specific date.

So, pretty much as long as the calendar is still on "September", Canon has met it's stated release date...


----------



## alfredo (Jul 24, 2013)

Amazon France even goes to Oct 25 as availability date (http://www.amazon.fr/Canon-num%C3%A9rique-capteur-millions-processeur/dp/B00DQMRW8C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374680314&sr=8-1&keywords=canon+70d)

Anyway, I agree with RGF. It's already taking quite long between 70D announce and release, waiting for the not-yet-announced 7dMkII just adds more uncertainty (unless it has that feature you need, and that's a different story).


----------



## Pandypix (Jul 24, 2013)

Email sent to me today from amazon, I don't think they will send to Australia but the price is attractive even with the exchange rate.

This item will be released on September 15, 2013.
You may pre-order it now and we will deliver it to you when it arrives. 
Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available.


----------



## bsbeamer (Jul 26, 2013)

Originally was 9/15 in many places, so maybe Canon USA is shipping to suppliers before they sell their own inventory? Either way, this is likely better than the recent issues Blackmagic is running into with shipping/delivering their "pocket" and 4K cameras... 

As for 7DMk2 or 70D - I'm in a similar situation. If it means anything to you, the 70D will NOT have HDMI mirroring functionality (finally heard back directly from Canon on Twitter for this question). For video use, I like the "Super 35" sensor vs. full frame for most of the work I do. I like the extended reach, the greater focus flexibility, and the expanded lens selection. There are uses where the 5DMk3 excels, but light, portable, and "cheaper" gear has its own benefits, and the image quality is still pretty extraordinary for video use, unless you NEED uncompressed or 4:2:2...


----------



## viggen61 (Jul 26, 2013)

I think the September 15 date is a red herring, at best a placeholder for the merchant's software. 

Canon hasn't given a specific date in September, so some merchants are hedging their bets and putting in 9/15, since their software probably can't hold just a month and year. That gives them one shot of it being "right", 15 shots of it being "late", and 14 shots at it being "early". They could have as easily put in 9/30, and then they could only have happy customers, since there would be 29 days it would be "early", yet still be in September!

The other sign that, to me, indicates the September 15 date is just wrong, is that September 15 is on a Sunday. Most product releases would happen during the workweek, often on a Tuesday, and almost never on a weekend.


----------



## xps (Aug 20, 2013)

My preorder has been cancelled. The online shop wrote, that the shipping date will still be more than 50 days in the future...

Does anybody know the release date of the 70D? Mid of October in Europe?
Amazon says: 25. October 2013


----------



## whothafunk (Aug 20, 2013)

that's sad. that's just proper sad


----------



## aj1575 (Aug 20, 2013)

Here in Switzerland the dates mentioned by the stores vary between beginning of september until end of october. I can't imagine that Amazon knows the exact date (oct. 25 they mention), I think this is a date they put in to be on the save side. If the date was already clear, then many other stores would mention it.
I think only Canon Japan knows the real (target) date, it is probably not fixed yet (therefor target date).

I would also not wait for the 7D II, unless you hope it will have some features you really need, because it could be photokina next year until you got it.

To me, it does not really matter if it will be beginning of september, or october; I'm working with my 350D for 7 1/2 years by now, so a few weeks do not matter anymore.


----------



## aj1575 (Aug 20, 2013)

Here is a little round up of mentioned release dates.
http://www.canonwatch.com/when-will-the-canon-eos-70d-be-released/
November is a little late I think, the same goes for late october. These two dates are mentioned by Amazon outside of the US (Oct.) and Pixmania (Nov.).


----------



## Eimajm (Aug 20, 2013)

Don't quite get this post, why would you wait for a camera that has yet to even be announced when the camera you want is availble in 1+ months but no specific date. I would think the 7D II is probably going to be priced slightly less than the 5D III. If a 70D does what you want it to do, and it priced at the level you are prepared to pay, which it appers it is otherwise you wouldn't have pre-ordered, why then delay your camera purchase?


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 20, 2013)

Eimajm said:


> Don't quite get this post, why would you wait for a camera that has yet to even be announced when the camera you want is availble in 1+ months but no specific date. I would think the 7D II is probably going to be priced slightly less than the 5D III. If a 70D does what you want it to do, and it priced at the level you are prepared to pay, which it appers it is otherwise you wouldn't have pre-ordered, why then delay your camera purchase?



Make no mistake about it, the 7D2 is coming..... just not soon....

Remember when the 70D was officially announced? Delivery times 2 to 3 months in the future...... That's what you can expect from the 7D2, delivery times 2 to 3 months in the future from the official release. I believe the last thing Canon said was something to the effect of "don't expect an announcement until at least spring of 2014". Since things always seem to be delayed, don't expect an announcement until summer of 2014 and out by fall of 2014...... unless there are delays....

Unless you can wait for a year or more for the 7D2, you should be looking at something else.


----------



## -Jarred- (Aug 21, 2013)

Weird, 70D is available here in NZ already for $1600NZ (approx $1270US)


----------



## aj1575 (Aug 21, 2013)

Looks like B&H have a confirmed date...

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Canon/Ntt/canon+70d/N/0+4291570227

They say available end of August, let's hope this is true. I will check some other stores, to see if they also have updated their dates.


----------



## tomscott (Aug 21, 2013)

Digital Rev have them in stock £900 free delivery


----------



## ckeegan (Aug 26, 2013)

Amazon is now showing availability tomorrow! Hopefully BH will get them shipped out tomorrow too.


----------



## Hammer (Aug 26, 2013)

I've got pre-orders with both Amazon and Adorama. We'll see who ships first.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 26, 2013)

I Vote 7D2. But wait, what if I have different needs/expectations than you? Oh well, I guess you have to make up your own mind.



RGF said:


> Wait an extra month or a camera that you can own versus perhaps 6 months for an unknown future product. Unless you really want the features you expect on the future 7DM2, I would buy now.


----------

